# What do you put inside a shirt to protect from glue?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

What do you put inside a shirt to protect the back side from the rhinestone glue? I've been using thick tear away stabilizer for embroidery work. Now I just started using parchment paper and it's been working well but it curls up a lot. So I was just wondering what all of you use?

Thanks,
Di


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I use the silicone coated parchment paper, and you can get it really cheap from any wholesale bakeware company. Usually the restaraunt type suppliers. They have different sizes available depending what size your press it. I usually just cut the paper to just above the size of the design though so that saves you a ton of paper. Its usually good for around 3 to 4 uses per sheet, and when you buy it wholesale from a baking supply, it cost less then buying the store brand.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I use an applique pressing sheet, in fact, several. One I have left full size, 13"x17" and others that I have cut to smaller sizes to use for different purposes. They slide inside a shirt easily and clean up quickly if glue gets on them. I bought mine at JoAnn's Fabrics and used my 40% off coupon.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I use either nothing or a teflon sheet. I press with teflon on top also. Look here also for a thing called the "Slider" that goes inside your shirt. Rhinestone supplies


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I use a piece of Plexiglas that fits like the slider..I found it at Lowe's for like $8


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I have noticed that if the shirt is like 4.8 oz the glue will seep through front and wind up sticking on back.which is ok as long as you get your hand inside and seperate right away before it cools down.sometimes you can see the indents on the back of the shirt.now if you use a thicker shirt like 5.8 oz you dont have that problem.so I guess if you just buy a little thicker shirt you woulnt need to worry.Someone had suggested that they use the prority mailing envelopes from the post office.they are free.When i tried this i used it on a thin shirt .the glue got stuck to the mailer and the paper pulled off and stuck to the inside of the shirt.it also left an indent or mark of the mailer.also I think it is a pia trying to put something inside each shirt.IMO just go thicker and press away.Now i have a sunie 15x15 press.I set my temp at 310 and do one press of 24 seconds.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Just use a teflon sheet. I always have a spare around that I can cut for other things. You can't go wrong with teflon. Nothing sticks to it.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I might just need to invest in some more teflon sheets. I use a barrier on most shirts except of course sweat shirts or hoodies, because I hate it when the glue gets on the back of the. 

I like the slider idea, but not for the price .


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

diana13t said:


> I like the slider idea, but not for the price .


I agree I wish there was a better view..looks like cardboard


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> I agree I wish there was a better view..looks like cardboard


yeah, i wasn't exactly sure what it was and there isn't a way to zoom in on the pic.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

diana13t said:


> Thanks everyone, I might just need to invest in some more teflon sheets. I use a barrier on most shirts except of course sweat shirts or hoodies, because I hate it when the glue gets on the back of the.
> 
> I like the slider idea, but not for the price .


The applique pressing sheets are teflon. They retail at Joann's Fabric for $15.99. As I said earlier, I use the 40% off coupon I get from their mailers whenever I need to buy another one. Crafts stores like Hobby Lobby carry them also and regularly have 40% off coupons in the newspaper.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I sometimes just use a piece of backer board. It's smooth and slides right in. I use it mostly for left chest designs. Plus you can feel where it is.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I use my hand.It only hurts the first few times ,then once the blisters heal they turn into calus.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Leg cramps said:


> I use my hand.It only hurts the first few times ,then once the blisters heal they turn into calus.


lol Eric, I think you need some serious help


----------

